# Is this Termite Damage?



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

It "looks" like wood-boring beetle evidence. If so, it is made by the larval stage, which turns into an adult beetle and chews its way out. Did you find oval shaped holes on exterior of wood?

The brown material-is it wood dust or mud? Wet it-if it smears it is mud, if not it is fine wood frass. Wood frass indicates wood boring beetles/larva.

Subterranean termites bring mud into the wood. They don't make wood dust or frass. Let us know what you find.


----------



## pankaek (Oct 29, 2010)

Tried the wet and smear test - it kind of smears a bit but feels almost gritty or sandy texture. I have the professional exterminators coming by today to examine the damage so I'll post what they find later.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

get 2 opinions


----------



## pankaek (Oct 29, 2010)

well it's not termite damage according to the exterminators. The entry holes are 1/32 to 1/16 in diameter and are Round. I'll get another exterminator who specialises in wood boring beetles to take a look next week and see what they say.


----------

